# Do I pass as a female?



## girlyboy9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey all,

I'm a 26 year old transgendered girl who has no yet started hormones. I am trying my hardest right now before I see a therapist to improve my look and see if I can really pass a female. Here are some pics of me, what do you all think? Thats so much!

Christina


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 16, 2010)

I think you look great!

I have one suggestion - when you wear a tank top or an off the shoulder top, be careful as you are naturally broad there. Females generally are rather narrow in the should area.

To combat - make sure you wear a tank with wide bands or maybe a thin, delicate sweater instead of being bare shouldered.

Best of luck hun.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 16, 2010)

Holy crap! You pass for a female more than I would probably




You do look great!

Just avoid looking tacky like the weird pink outfit at the bottom of your thumbnails. The other outfits look really good on you. I had broad shoulders and narrow hips before I had children. I wouldn't have even thought about that. The farmer tan tho has got to go!


----------



## Anna (Sep 16, 2010)

............don't we have this same discussion every couple months with the same group of pics?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ............don't we have this same discussion every couple months with the same group of pics? ... the pics do look familiar now that you've mentioned it...


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2010)

It isn't what WE think (again)... And again... It's what you feel... Hell I don't pass but guess what.. I don't care either... I could care less what anyone thinks of the way I dress... I have the right to wear what I want, where I want, when I want... Its about accepting yourself... And changing peoples attitude to accept you as who you are no mater what clothing or makeup you wear... Imho... Again!! Lol.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It isn't what WE think (again)... And again... It's what you feel... Hell I don't pass but guess what.. I don't care either... I could care less what anyone thinks of the way I dress... I have the right to wear what I want, where I want, when I want... Its about accepting yourself... And changing peoples attitude to accept you as who you are no mater what clothing or makeup you wear... Imho... Again!! Lol. ...Again, you crack me up Karren... again.


----------



## Aprill (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ............don't we have this same discussion every couple months with the same group of pics? Get in the corner --------------&gt;


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Anna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ............don't we have this same discussion every couple months with the same group of pics? The close up pic is from last month when i got some new makeup, and the full body ones some old and some new, I just havent taken many of those lately, im sorry if that bothers you...


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...Again, you crack me up Karren... again. Thank you Jean!! Again! And again....


----------



## perlanga (Sep 16, 2010)

I think you look great, your arms and legs seem feminine to me. The only suggestion I have is that your bustline looks somewhat odd in some pics, like you might be wearing a too loose bra or something like that. Make sure the bra is form fitting, if you wanna make your bustline appear bigger put padding in your bras, because it kinda gives a "hovering" appearance if there is a large gap between your bust and the bra.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 16, 2010)

It doesn't really bother me but you did ask this before but eventually, you do have to make up your mind because in the end, it is you who has to be comfortable in your own skin. If you were meant to be a girl then be a girl. If you are having doubts, you better get that straightened out before gender re-assignment. No one can answer the questions you have in your mind but you.

IMO, anyone in women's clothing, at a glance to many will be considered female. Do you pass as a girl to deceive a guy? Is that what you are asking?


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It doesn't really bother me but you did ask this before but eventually, you do have to make up your mind because in the end, it is you who has to be comfortable in your own skin. If you were meant to be a girl then be a girl. If you are having doubts, you better get that straightened out before gender re-assignment. No one can answer the questions you have in your mind but you. 
IMO, anyone in women's clothing, at a glance to many will be considered female. Do you pass as a girl to deceive a guy? Is that what you are asking?

mmm no I'm not deceiving anyone? I just try hard to improve my look and like the feedback, positive or negative, thats all. I've never even been out of the house dressed up yet, too nervous!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 16, 2010)

...then maybe you can start asking different questions like what outfits would be good for broad shoulders or what hair styles would suit me? What blush is good?... stuff less focused on the fact that you are CD.

We already got that you are nervous but if you are going as far as gender re-assignment with hormone therapy, you'll have to get passed what other people think about you looking like a girl/being like a girl. Like what Karren said, it shouldn't matter to you.


----------



## Darla (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow good luck on your journey. I've met people who have made the transition and it seems like it is a long arduous one. I know there are people who consider various cosmetic surgeries etc to feminize their face and all. I've heard the voice training to feminize your voice is a bit tricky. More than anything I hope you have all your relationships taken care of as the biggest complaint I have heard is that you never really feel accepted and that you are in that no-man land. No longer a man, but not quite a woman.

Good luck with your journey, my stop is coming up here and I'm off.


----------



## xjackie83 (Sep 16, 2010)

Best of luck BB. You can pass as a female! I think before you start hormone therapy, why not make a trip outside dressed as a female? It could be something as simple as going out in a nice blouse with jeans.


----------



## Blushbyjen (Sep 16, 2010)

Absoloutly yes!!!!


----------



## 0Jillian0 (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Best of luck BB. You can pass as a female! I think before you start hormone therapy, why not make a trip outside dressed as a female? It could be something as simple as going out in a nice blouse with jeans. I completely agree with what this person said. I think a test trip out would help your confidence too



You look great and I can't wait to see more of your journey!


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif mmm no I'm not deceiving anyone? I just try hard to improve my look and like the feedback, positive or negative, thats all. I've never even been out of the house dressed up yet, too nervous! Again... your photos are great but anyone can look good in photos (even me! lol) and passing it's not about how you look... it's your attitude (95% attitude, 5% looks)... I have female friends that look more male than I do but the have that female attitude.... When you walk into a room enfemme you need to project that you belong there, dressed as you are.... then no one will give you a closer, second glance... You get all nerveous and every single eye in the place will focus on you because you look like you are hiding something.. Your never going to know untill you make that walk through a crowded mall or store.... 
Personally it isn't important to me to pass at anything other that who I am, wearing what I want....


----------



## perlanga (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *xjackie83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Best of luck BB. You can pass as a female! I think before you start hormone therapy, why not make a trip outside dressed as a female? It could be something as simple as going out in a nice blouse with jeans. Great idea! I think you should also be leery of dressing "too typical female", wear something that seems comfortable. Don't grab a miniskirt, an overly sparkly top, and some really high heels, they will surely all clash when put together, which may bring some uncomfortable attention for you.


----------



## Karren (Sep 16, 2010)

Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Don't grab a miniskirt, an overly sparkly top, and some really high heels, they will surely all clash when put together, which may bring some uncomfortable attention for you. and what's wrong with a mini and stilettos?? lol


----------



## Darla (Sep 17, 2010)

Girlyboy i hope you didn't find my last comment too harsh. It was just that this was the first time you suggested to want to pursue this beyond being a casual cross dresser. This is in a little over a year of posts. I mean i got the distinct impression that originally you didn't have much experience but blessed with a real feminine looking face you pulled off some nice looks.

Its just when you refer to yourself as transgendered and talk about starting hormones that you've really reached a higher plateau. Am i misinterpreting you? If this is a life long ambition i wish you only the best that you've accepted this realization and are proceeding ahead. It just seemed that only just recently you were very wary of doing anything radical with your eyebrows lest someone figure out you were crossdressing.

I'm just saying it is just that it is a huge decision and not to be taken lightly since it cannot be undone. Hormones first of all must prescribed by a qualified doctor familiar with sexual reassignment and then only after extensive counseling has occurred. There are black market hormones available but i had read horrifying accounts of problems from those that try to self-prescribe. and remember once you start hormones there is a point of no return that your male genitalia will no longer function the way it is supposed to rendering you impotent if you ever have second thoughts.

I'm not trying to mock you or dissuade you from your goal, i just want to make sure you have thought this out. I personally knew of one transsexual (M 2 F) who had been through all the surgery including the penectomy and then had second thoughts and ever ripped out her own saline implants.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 17, 2010)

I know I seemed less sure before, but over the past few months I've realized that inside I am just much more female than male, and its just nice that my body and face are already very wired towards female! I know asking how I look as a female is vain and shouldnt be important, but we all know it is.

I'm not going to come to a makeup board to ask serious gender questions so I try and keep it lighthearted and ask how my makeup and my overall look is, thats all


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *girlyboy9* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know I seemed less sure before, but over the past few months I've realized that inside I am just much more female than male, and its just nice that my body and face are already very wired towards female! I know asking how I look as a female is vain and shouldnt be important, but we all know it is. 
I'm not going to come to a makeup board to ask serious gender questions so I try and keep it lighthearted and ask how my makeup and my overall look is, thats all





Please don't feel that we are restricting you from asking. Its just the asking again that we were bugging you about.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 18, 2010)

Dont hesitate to ask more questions. You arent the only one who has come here about this situation. Feel free to post.


----------



## Michelle_NY (Sep 20, 2010)

Are you joking ar what? Of course you look great dear. I am sure you pass as well. I wish I looked as good as you do XO Michelle


----------



## kikikinzz (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you're really pretty! You should have no problem at a glance being thought of as a girl. However, how are your voice and mannerisms? You can dress and look like a girl, but if you carry yourself like a boy and speak like one, it will be a dead giveaway.


----------



## girlyboy9 (Sep 22, 2010)

Originally Posted by *kikikinzz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think you're really pretty! You should have no problem at a glance being thought of as a girl. However, how are your voice and mannerisms? You can dress and look like a girl, but if you carry yourself like a boy and speak like one, it will be a dead giveaway. Lol I dont know, I like to think that I have practiced enough to carry myself decently as a woman, but I've never gotten anyones opinion on it, but I do agree its very important..


----------



## Karren (Sep 22, 2010)

Then....... please step away from the computer.... dress up and go out to the mall and give it a whirl?? Only way you will know for sure....


----------

